# Bracing a stud that has been cut too much



## calf85 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm installing a bathroom above an existing one, and when running the shower drain pipe I got overzealous without thinking and cut a 3" hole in a 2x4 for the drain (red circle in photo). Only 2 3/8" is allowed by code. How do I brace this to pass inspection? I was thinking about putting 2x8 blocking above and below the cut and then running king studs (with the 4" side facing out) down to the sill plate. Previous builder did something similar (yellow circle). Is that sufficient? This is old construction with 2" actual studs, plus it's at an angle, so I can't just use a stud shoe. Thoughts?


----------



## ICE (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like there's more studs than would be required.  If you're concerned, a 16 gauge strap could make a difference.


----------



## calf85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok great. That makes me feel better. I stumbled upon this: 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson...ge-Compression-Tension-Strap-CTS218/205325983

Maybe I’ll use that for extra insurance?


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome,,,

One reason I do not do much DYI on my house, plus, I have a contractor/handyman on speed dial!!!

Keep on going, I like the answer above, not my area, but appears enough support, but would reinforce in some manner.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 2, 2020)

simpson stud shoe


----------



## calf85 (Mar 2, 2020)

I can’t use a stud shoe because the studs are too wide (2” actual) and the hole is at an angle.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 2, 2020)

So, get a sheet metal shop to fab one?!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Do you know if the wall is load bearing?

Simpson makes a SS2.5 which is wider and you can maybe get a spacer cut to fill the gap. 

I think the CTS-18 strap you posted if non-load bearing is better than nothing.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 2, 2020)

Stud shoes reinforce studs notched in construction. They are not a total replacement of removed material. Installs over pipe up to 2 3/8" outside diameter.
Make a copy of this report and give it to your inspector
https://www.icc-es.org/wp-content/uploads/report-directory/ESR-2608.pdf


This is a table from the report


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Mar 5, 2020)

calf85 said:


> I'm installing a bathroom above an existing one, and when running the shower drain pipe I got overzealous without thinking and cut a 3" hole in a 2x4 for the drain (red circle in photo). Only 2 3/8" is allowed by code. How do I brace this to pass inspection? I was thinking about putting 2x8 blocking above and below the cut and then running king studs (with the 4" side facing out) down to the sill plate. Previous builder did something similar (yellow circle). Is that sufficient? This is old construction with 2" actual studs, plus it's at an angle, so I can't just use a stud shoe. Thoughts?



Fascinating. Our office just put out a bulletin about professional plumbers doing exactly this. What I've allowed for, as repairs to a damaged load-bearing stud (I presume this is a load-bearing stud?) is to have a 2x4 inserted sideways to sister against the damaged member.


----------

